
The Clock Is Ticking Faster at Tesla - hodder
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-clock-is-ticking-faster-at-tesla-1522233639
======
hodder
Link with the full article for those who can’t read it on wsj:
[https://amp.reddit.com/r/RealTesla/comments/87r2mk/the_clock...](https://amp.reddit.com/r/RealTesla/comments/87r2mk/the_clock_is_ticking_faster_at_tesla_downgrade_of/)

------
bitumen
_Production issues are only one part of the Model 3 problem, however. The car
doesn’t seem to be in as high demand as Chief Executive Elon Musk once
promised investors. Analysts at Bernstein said in a research note last week
that fewer than 30% of customers who have been invited to take delivery of the
Model 3 have actually done so.

And Tesla can’t simply cut spending to solve its cash challenge if it hopes to
ramp up production. The company has racked up about $10 billion in long- term
debt and has $23 billion in total liabilities. To survive long term, Tesla
needs to stop overpromising and to scale back its ambitions to goals it
actually can achieve. Right now, though, it just needs more money._

That’s a killer, if customers are starting to lose interest, thst much debt
along with only having enough runway for another year is death.

Realistically, what can they do other than go deeper into debt? Sell?

~~~
hodder
An ugly equity raise seems the most likely in my opinion

